# 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 make oldconfig fails

## carpman

Just trying to update kernal and usual method is not working

```

make oldconfig

Makefile:303: /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/scripts/Kbuild.include: No such file or directory

Makefile:446: /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

```

Thing is this in on an amd64 system so not sure why looking in ..arch/x86 ?

any ideas?

cheers

----------

## carpman

no worries just realised the unpacking of kernel had failed due to lack of space, cleaned that up and all ok

----------

